# corn snake patterns



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

are banded and frosted selective motleys or normals?
and whats the difference with zigzag/zipper/aztec or are the americans just tring to confuse me with different names for the same thing???!!!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

frosted isnt motley as far as i know, banded is a selective bred motley.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

cheers nige, u'r a star!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i try mate lol..
didnt the yanks get back to you on it?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

they've been a great help on the motley/stripe thing for me, but i've heard nothing back on the banded bit. The last i read on banded is it was 'thought' to be a motley, but that was ages ago, and its probably been proved now.


----------

